# Welcome home Chota!



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

Welcome Chota!

I went today to pick up Chota (pronounced CHO-dtah; Hindi for "small"). It was a one hour drive. Anyway he's huge...the girl said he was about 1.5 years old, but I can't help but wonder if he's older. (I'll post pictures as soon as possible.)

He never huffed once when I held him and even licked me! He was very very interested in me and the girl said she's spent countless hours socializing him, which was obvious. He was very interested in me and everything about me! He pawed at the fleece the whole way home and right now he's splatted out on the fleece snoozing. I was surprised that he never once balled up! 

The girl didn't really know about how to keep a hedgehog. It was obvious from her flippant remarks about, "Oh my dad always handles him with gloves." And especially this one "Oh, we thought he was dead and so we were cleaning out his stuff and my dad set him on the heater and he woke up! So, if he looks dead, he's probably not." YIKES! :| 

He's in a 20 gallon aquarium (which will change...stat!) And she bought him at the pet store and feeds him Pretty Pets (which will also change...stat!) He's sleeping right now, but he is crawling with mites...I can see them on his back. So I think we might bond over a nice bath with the Baby Aveeno Oatmeal stuff that you guys recommended. 

I gave him a mealie in the car, but he didn't know what to do with it! It was cute, he butted it around with his nose like he thought it was a ball or something. The girl said she never feed him any treats and just let him run around in the grass. 

Anyway, I just thought I'd post. As soon as I get a chance I'll take some pictures. 

Sarah


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Poor thing! I'm so glad you've taken him in. I'm glad he's friendly!

One thing I can think of to mention- if she thought he was "dead" recently (which I assume is a hibernation attempt?) you might want to keep his temperature up a little bit just because a recent hibernation attempt means they could easily have another one and become sick. 

Best of luck with him and his mites!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on the hog!  I would hold off a few days on the bath and give him time to get settled in.


----------



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Jinglesharks! 

LarryT-He is so dirty...I just don't want to have mites everywhere and all over in my living room. Would it be okay to at least sprinkle some water on him?

Anyway, she litter-trained him and his litter is Arm & Hammer Essentials Cat Litter...it smells like it has peppermint in it. Anyway, is this safe to use for right now? It's this stuff found here: http://www.onlinepetdepot.com/hammer-es ... -8032.html

I was going to gradually switch to paper towels....what do you think?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That litter looks to be a clumping litter and they are not really good to use because it can get stuck in his private areas and cause injury. I would also stay away from anything scented.


----------



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

Okay thanks LarryT! I'll hold off on the bath and switch to paper towels in his litter box area. The poor little guy is so tired!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Chota sounds like such a sweetie!  I'm happy you're taking care of him now instead of that girl. I can't believe they let him hibernate and thought he was dead :x


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so glad Chota is home. It sounds like his living conditions are going to improve greatly, poor guy. He sounds like a sweetheart. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

So glad that Chota is with you now! I just can't get over the "We thought he was dead" comment. What if they had put him in the freezer?! And for that matter, I hope he didn't get scorched on the heater, either.

Good luck with the mites and dirt! It's wonderful that he is such a sweet hog despite all the things he's dealing with.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Yipeeee! A forever home!!!!!


----------



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

Pictures of Chota are located under the Forum, "Fun Stuff." Check 'em out! He's a cutie!


----------

